# How Fast is your GTO ???



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

My GTO is so fast that yesterday I was stopped at a stop sign facing southbound. It was around 7:30pm CST, so the Sun was setting and I saw the shadow of my GTO on my east side. I took off from the stop sign so fast I think my GTO's shadow is still there!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Thats pretty fast, did your GTO's shadow ever make it home?


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

You should look into supercharging your shadow:lol:


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Okay, this could be fun.

My GTO is soooo fast that the last time I took off from a light, I left all my little "GTO" and "Pontiac" badges in a little pile in the crosswalk (the 6.0 badge stayed put).

My GTO is soooo fast that when I launch, Trekkies think they're seeing the _Enterprise_ make the jump to warp speed.

My GTO is soooo fast that older ladies in the office are foresaking their botox appointments and instead are going for drives with me for that quickie facelift.

My GTO is soooo fast that my morning commute has been reduced to 3.54 seconds, and I have to take Bonine for motion sickness.

My GTP is soooo fast that when I park next to that Dodge Charger that makes the parking structure sprinklers go off, the Charger melts into the floor crying, "My world, my world."

Okay, I've wasted enough of my company's time. I'm passing the torch.


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

"MY GTO is sooo fast, it affects the Earth's rotation."


----------



## shortmancan (Jul 31, 2005)

edysinger said:


> "MY GTO is sooo fast, it affects the Earth's rotation."


Now that was funny :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

My GTO is so fast Chuck Norris endorsed it.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Good one dealernut I was wondering how long it would be before Chuck Norris made his way onto this post. But seriously Chuck Norris would beat all of our cars because he is so fast he could run around the world and punch himself in the back of the head, and if you could tap one of his roundhouse kicks you could power Australia for 45 minutes.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

My GTO is so fast that one day I took off and one second later I was outside of the car watching it go down the street.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Okay, I'm back.

My GTO is soooo fast I call it "Polka," because it turns pavement into an accordion.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

My GTO is so fast I usually get there before I leave.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

E=m GTO²


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

my GTO is sooooooooooo fast, that when i hit the gas, i aged 10 years :lol: :willy:


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

My GTO is so fast, it's just a GT now because the O hasn't caught up yet!!:lol:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

_This_ fast.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Mine faster then it was. I had Chuck Norris sit in it, and we know having Chuck Norris sit in any car adds 200 RWHP perminatly


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

My GTO is soooo fast everytime I drive it I go back in time!!!!!!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Groucho said:


> _This_ fast.



WTF is that????? Looks like the engineers forgot some metal plating on that aeroplain.


Love the GTO shots. I have not seen those in a long time.


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

My GTO is so fast my quarter mile times are negative!

My GTO is so fast my speedometer can toggle from 'kph' to 'mph' to 'Mach #'

My GTO is so fast it is sometimes mistaken for an alien spacecraft, a UFL "Unidentified Flying Lozenge"  

Nice pics Groucho! :rofl:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

My GTO is so fast the radio yells out warp speed indicators.
WARP 2...........WARP 2.5...........WARP 3.........


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

stucker said:


> My GTO is so fast my quarter mile times are negative!...


This one is the best by far!


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

My GTO is so fast that I can bend space and therefore my goat becomes a time machine which I can travel into the future. Oh, the 09 goat is bad a$$!!!


----------

